# Good small diameter arrows



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Look at Victory VAPs, Black Eagle X-Impacts, or Carbon Express Medallion XR.

Not sure of the spine selections of Easton Deep Six Injections.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Easton ACGs are half the price of X10s. I just built a dozen that were within 1 grain finished. I've heard good things about Carbon Ones as well.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

x impacts


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

X impacts or VAP's. If $$$ was a major concern, I'd buy the V-3's and cut them from both ends. pretty much just as good as buying V-1's. The X impacts are a little pricey. I've seen some and I'm impressed....


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Not my thread, but depending on how long an arrow you are looking for, you can't go wrong with these.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2166707


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

I have built some outdoor arrows using an Easton Injexion with the factory wraps removed (Easton doesn't pay me) and some glue-in target points made by Top Hat. The shaft diameter is very comparable to many expensive outdoor arrows and for me, 30.5 inch draw and able to easily shoot 60 pounds, they seem like a no brainer for outdoor. Having said all that I haven't actually been able to get outside and shoot them because my indoor season just wrapped up. I will be testing them in the next week and a half and posting some results and thoughts. Just don't jump too quickly on the boat that you have to get micro diameter arrows because everyone else is. If you aren't dealing with crosswinds the advantage is lost. Also, arrow weight plays a bigger part in resisting wind drift so don't get small arrows at the expense of losing downrange kinetic energy that resists the wind. Its a crazy balancing act to find arrows that fit somewhere in between all the requirements. I shot ACC's last year just because of their weight and cost and won the National collegiate outdoor championship because the wind was howling and I felt I had a distinct advantage over people without a heavy enough arrow to resist the wind. If there isn't any wind, why not shoot a larger shaft and catch a line or two? Just my opinion. What you choose to put on for fletchings and how much guidance/drag you have plays a huge role in how the arrows will perform at longer distances so whatever you choose try to get a consistent tune (more specifically a consistent spine) and high FOC so you can limit the amount of fletching you need to guide the arrow. Less vanes=Less drag so better downrange velocities which allows for heavier arrows which equals better resistance to wind which equals better windy day arrows. I will stop there.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Khaslem, what FOC did you run in your ACC's?


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> What small diameter in 500 spine do you shooter recommend?
> I am not looking for x10s or Nano pros. Something cheaper, but a good arrow though.
> What would y'all recommend?
> 
> ...


Me and a buddy have had pretty good results with Carbon Express Medallions. $100/dozen. Pins included. Points are $25 I think.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

You could give Deer Crossing Archery SD shafts a try. You can get a dozen .001 shafts for under $90. Comes with nocks and outserts. You can use my code to get 10% off!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with CX medallions or Easton ACG. I steer clear of cartel triples


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

I have some Beman Nightfall 500 shafts listed for sale if interested $70 TYD 1dozen or 125TYD for 2dozen?


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

RCR_III, in my ACC's I ran 130 grains on the front of a ~30 inch shaft with a small wrap and 3-1.75 inch super spine vanes. It put me at about 11.5% so not a crazy high amount, but they flew great and the spine consistency was good. Shot at 60# and 30.5 inch draw it was a good choice. If I test the injexions and don't get great results I will go back to the acc's. Great shaft in my experience and I have really been trying to prove that the super high end shafts are mostly a marketing gig. Target archery is too dang expensive, and most of I feel is a tax on the uneducated. I admit that is often me


----------



## taviondo18 (May 9, 2013)

Easton ACGs are very good for the price...


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Easton Carbon Ones are darn good arrows for the money. they fly so good I shot them last summer for 3d..missed out on some lines but best flying arrow i ever used.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I personally like the Victory Arrows, either the Vforce or the VAPs. For the money they can't be beat and they truly are some of the toughest arrows I have ever shot. I won second place at outdoor state using the Vforce arrows with a super high foc. Shooting field, hunter and animal rounds those arrows flew beautiful. Even won 4th place at the Meijer State Olympic games in FITA using those VForce arrows. Just use a small blazer vane and they flew great even in strong cross winds.


----------



## prozko (May 14, 2013)

I´m about to cut adozen of vps V1 I would like to know why the suggestion of cutting the V3 on both ends,,, does this apply to the V1 ?


Unclegus said:


> X impacts or VAP's. If $$$ was a major concern, I'd buy the V-3's and cut them from both ends. pretty much just as good as buying V-1's. The X impacts are a little pricey. I've seen some and I'm impressed....


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

prozko said:


> I´m about to cut adozen of vps V1 I would like to know why the suggestion of cutting the V3 on both ends,,, does this apply to the V1 ?


The run out on straightness is primarily on the ends. Lots of times you can cut V-3's and have arrows just as straight as V-1's


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Easton carbon ones


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Easton a/c/c


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

goldtip ultralight pro 500 are good shafts


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> What small diameter in 500 spine do you shooter recommend?
> I am not looking for x10s or Nano pros. Something cheaper, but a good arrow though.
> What would y'all recommend?
> 
> ...




Look at Deer Crossing Hunter SD's. You can get them as stragth as you want, and a good price


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

get deer crossing sd hunters for sure. great prices and great arrows. pm reezen11 or check out haymondsarchery.com you will really like these arrows!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

jwilson48 said:


> get deer crossing sd hunters for sure. great prices and great arrows. pm reezen11 or check out haymondsarchery.com you will really like these arrows!


x2!


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

Easton ACC (3-28)...which is a 500 spine. It also has the same GPI as the X10 and perform almost as good.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The BEA Rampage shafts could be another good field/outdoor arrow if the price of the DI's or XI's are a little to steep. They would be slightly smaller diameter than ACC's and all carbon. I am considering those for this year as I could swap out the glue in points for half outs and chase hide with them after October


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oopps, they do not have a 500 spine in those.


----------



## jusclaires (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to add a x3 to the DCA SD hunters. I've shot them quite a bit. And been really tough on them. They are some tough arrows. I've done some experimenting with firenock outserts and really liked the way they worked with the sd hunters. But the original DCA outserts are as good as you'll need. I've just recently filed down some Easton deep six HIT inserts and installed those. Also a great way to set them up. A little bit of a pain. But makes for a pretty nice arrow. The deep six drops the FOC a little tho. So I've got to play around with that a little. If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just a note about VAP's, if you shoot into fiberboard backstops with any tar in the board you will hate these arrows!!! Locally there are a lot of these butts outside and I refuse to pull when someone shoots VAP's in my group. Arrow lube is a must at each target!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BEA Deep IMpacts for a heavier arrow - X Impacts for a lighter one.

For the money they are very tough to beat. I used to be a VAP fan, but not as of late.


----------



## xmaster300 (Oct 20, 2013)

Definitely carbon ones they are great arrows


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Carbon express medalion xr's or pros. They are a very durable arrow and tolerance are great


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Have shot many small diameter shafts with both Olympic Recurve and Compound.

Currently for field/Fita Compound I shoot Easton Carbon Ones....a good low cost but not cheap small diameter carbon. I like the price point for this type of shooting, where arrow damage can be pretty often from 2-4 shooters on a target shooting a group. These arrows are very durable but if one does get smashed its a cheaper smash than when I shot X10s.

I am testing a few others as well. VAP V1/V3s, CX Medallions, BEA Impacts. Glad to see more options available to shooters in the micro diameter carbon....for a while there it was just Easton.


----------

